# wire harness



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a couple questions, when doing the USDM (KA24)->JDM(SR20,RB, ect..) is there like a diffrent connector for them? not so much on the engine connection side but more like the ECU and electrical side? and if so how come no one has offered any jumpers to do direct plug and play? And my othere question is when you guys did your own swaps did you just take the usdm harness and solder (or splice) into the jdm? I guess what im really getting at is basicaly trying to understand the process (never done a swap before) What id really like to do is diagram this out and maybe make a schematic for all (if possible) like ka to sr, ka to rb type. So that it would be direct plug and play and possibly market this 



Any suggestions? Material wouldnt be an issue (work at a custom wire harness place, but do more telecomunication type stuff)


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

any clues? anyone know where to get the harness diagrams for the RB's SR's or KA's?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you have to splice the wires when doing a swap, no one offers a plug and play system for our cars, or not that i know of.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

If I were able to get all the info I would like to put together a plug and play system or a complete harness that would just fit according to what year and what swap your going to do. Im wanting realy bad to do this but dont know until I get a sample or diagrams


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

Which in your Opinion would be better a Plug and Play jumper for the harness or a fully made new harness that would fit whatever application is being done?


----------

